# 30A SUSE Disconnect?



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Homeline 2/4 is rated 70 amps. Surface mounts are 14 bucks and flush are 20ish. They are also service rated so just pop in a double 30 and you are good to go.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Eaton BR24L70RP $25ish
Rated for service use, just put a double pole 30 in it. You sure you're an electrician? :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Commando, good idea. I found a similar Siemens that will work perfectly and match the other full panel I put in.



ppsh said:


> You sure you're an electrician? :laughing:


Is that a requirement or something?? :blink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You will need to get the main breaker attachment kit. To make it service rated.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You will need to get the main breaker attachment kit. To make it service rated.


That's only when back feeding the breaker. These disconnect boxes are setup like MLO panels so the hot feeders land in lugs.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

ppsh said:


> Eaton BR24L70RP $25ish
> Rated for service use, just put a double pole 30 in it. You sure you're an electrician? :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> https://youtu.be/jYa1eI1hpDE


You see, he's the mean one, not me


----------

